# Show real RAM usage of programs on Windows Server 2003



## AndreasD

Hello,

I have several servers with Windows server 2003.
In Task Manager, Performance I can see how much RAM the system currently uses.
OK. Then I click the TabPage Processes in Taskmanager, activate the check mark in the very bottom "show processes from all users" (I am admin) and then click twice on the column Mem usage because I want to know who uses all the RAM that has been taken.
But the RAM used as indicated in the TABpage Performance is much much higher than the RAM used by the Processes as indicated in the TabPage processes when I add them all together. There is a wide gap.

How can I really find out which process or program holds all the RAM?

Thank you. 
Andreas


----------



## johnej

Try this tool:

http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb896653.aspx

Hope it helps...

JJ


----------



## AndreasD

thank you, it helps.

So I have to discriminate between *commit *(commit history) and
*physical *(physical memory history).

But what does commit history exactly consist of?
Is it *private bytes *or *virtual Size *or what?
In the help these terms are not explained well.

Thank you.

Andreas


----------



## johnej

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commit_charge

Some other good info:

http://blogs.technet.com/markrussinovich/archive/2008/11/17/3155406.aspx

JJ


----------

